# Tooth data is in.



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

The tooth data for my son's Bull showed up today on his survey report. It says the bull was 7 years old. I was very surprised that he was only 7. His mass and overall appearance would indicate an older bull but who knows?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

stripey22 said:


> The tooth data for my son's Bull showed up today on his survey report. It says the bull was 7 years old. I was very surprised that he was only 7. His mass and overall appearance would indicate an older bull but who knows?


It's because he's been eating so much herbicide treated roadside vegetation. It mutated him into Elkzilla.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My bull came in at 6 years old. Super happy with him.


-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is against forum rules to post the age without a picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

JuddCT said:


> I think it is against forum rules to post the age without a picture!


Yes, It is a rule.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

My uncles moose was aged at three years old. Seems a little young to me. But what do I know.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My bear was aged at 13. I was expecting closer to 20.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This Wasatch bull scores a little over 300" was aged at 7 years old, and scores 1000 points in my book for falling over so close to the road. Carcass weight was just over 500#.---------SS


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

My Uncles Moose ended up being 7 years old


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Tooth data*

I guess pics would have been relevant.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My bull was posted here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/160618-le-ml-bull-elk.html

Packout guessed him between 320 and maybe 330. I dont care about scores so I haven't scored it, his guess was good enough for me. What I can say is it looks AWESOME on the wall.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My buck was 6, which is what I had been thinking. Toasty posted video of him already on this site. I was happy with him.

tbone-- I think 3 years old is reasonable. Most moose killed are in the 3-4 range because that is when they start to show what they are. Nice bull.

Dallan-- 328-335. That is a gorgeous bull.


SS- I figured he was in that range with how big his cape was!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I forgot to bring the tooth packet with me in my scramble out the door to catch my flights. And then since I decided to wait until the last minute of the last day with only 8 hrs between "BANG!" and my courtesy TSA prostate exam, with a 4hr drive to the airport in between...I forgot to grab a tooth to send in. Meh. I'm pretty sure my bull was 5-6 yrs old, and I'm happy with him.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This buck was aged at six.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My Book Cliffs buck was aged at three. I guessed about four. Very happy with the experience out there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> My Book Cliffs buck was aged at three. I guessed about four. Very happy with the experience out there.


Ditto for my wife's Books buck. I swore it was 4 years old, but tooth data came back as 3. I'm still not convinced of that... /shrug, but it doesn't matter. She was really happy with it.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Still waiting......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Didn't get a tooth packet but would like to get my elk aged. What can I do?


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Daughters cow from sw desert this last year was 13.5 years old according to the report.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So........how well did a 13.5 year old cow elk eat ?
We shot and old, narley, worn down teeth bull one year. 
He did not eat well at all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> So........how well did a 13.5 year old cow elk eat ?
> We shot and old, narley, worn down teeth bull one year.
> He did not eat well at all.


He'll let you know in another month when he gets done chewing that first bite :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> He'll let you know in another month when he gets done chewing that first bite :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


I shot a bull in Colorado during the muzzle loader hunt that we figured was 12+ years old and the first couple of steaks off of him were pretty good. But then the rest of them turned into shoe leather

He had no molars left and his ivories were down to less than 1/4". Here is a picture of his ivories along with some normal ones.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

She was very good. In great shape to considering where she came from. She even has some good fat which we don't see out there very much. Her teeth were wore down badly though and I expect she would have started having trouble eating. Her ivories were the smallest and wore wore down so far I did not think she had any till I looked very close.









Here are her ivories. They were really below the gum line. The bullet to the right is the one that did her in. It is a 120gr Speer Spitzer in 7mm-08 and shot from a pink muddy girl savage axis. The other bullet is a 130gr Speer spritzer in .270 from my big whitetail doe this year.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

And also, we only keep the loins as steaks most of the time, and maybe some good cuts here and there. The rest is hamburger, and no matter how tough she may have been, my 1 1/2 hp grinder has no mercy.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not much of a hamburger guy at all. So I tend to put as much as I can into
steaks, roasts, stew meat, and Jerkey meat. Even the trim into sausage. 
I do like meatloaf made from half burger and half sausage. 

But, that's just me.......I'm not known for being normal. :mrgreen:


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

My Wasatch Late bull was 7 yrs old. Couldn't be happier to have harvested a mature bull! Can't wait to get the shoulder mount back.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

When does tooth data usually become available?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

kstorrs said:


> When does tooth data usually become available?


Depends, I'm still waiting on tooth data on my '05 Bookcliffs buck.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Depends, I'm still waiting on tooth data on my '05 Bookcliffs buck.
> 
> -DallanC


I never did get my results from my 2001 Book Cliffs elk eitrer

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

What the heck? That's weird to me that they never posted it


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

They usually post the results to the harvest survey in April-May.



kstorrs said:


> What the heck? That's weird to me that they never posted it


They sent letters prior to 2007, there was no "posting" it. The new way seems to be better, still not infallible. I'd guess some teeth never even make it thru the mail.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I'd guess some teeth never even make it thru the mail.


Yup, my assumption is they lost it somewhere. Annoys me, I was really curious how old that buck was.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packout said:


> They usually post the results to the harvest survey in April-May.
> 
> They sent letters prior to 2007, there was no "posting" it. The new way seems to be better, still not infallible. I'd guess some teeth never even make it thru the mail.


I never even got a letter or any other type of notification on the age of my bull.

Heck I didn't even know that they were checking the age with the tooth

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Critter said:


> I never even got a letter or any other type of notification on the age of my bull.
> 
> Heck I didn't even know that they were checking the age with the tooth
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


This is how supposedly they are gauging the age class on the unit and how it matches the management plan. DWR originally were going to base tag numbers on if harvested animals are above or below what the unit is being managed for.

Now the biologist says tags can be increased and the board says no way.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

